# Your thoughts on Sonos?



## Stoner19 (Dec 30, 2009)

So we're looking to replace the stereo we pieced together in our kitchen with an old receiver, cd player, and bookshelf speakers. Curious what everyone thinks about Sonos. Seems a bit pricy if we're only looking to add sound to one room. I purchased a Sony RDP-XF300iP but it doesn't sound as "full" as I'd like it to. The wife would like to see a single unit rather than multiple components and speakers. I looked at the B&W system. Very good sound but $600 is much more than I want to spend.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I haven't had any recent experience with Sonos, but B&W makes great products. Are you looking at 1 piece iPod systems? I'd guess that the B&W would be hard to beat for that type of system. I'm inferring from your post that aesthetics are somewhat more important than SQ?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have a friend who has a Sonos system and Ive been impressed with it from the listening I have done. I like the remote capabilities and it is very user friendly. Sadly they have moved down to the Denver CO area.


----------



## Stoner19 (Dec 30, 2009)

So after looking at all of my options I decided to jump into a Sonos Play:5. Sound quality is rather impressive. The only downfall of Sonos that they really don't tell you? You need to have it connected to a computer that never sleeps and you have to you their software to play the music. I really like Airplay because it's so easy to play music from my phone and I already have all of my music and playlists organized via iTunes Match. Sonos says the support Airplay but you need to buy an Apple Airport Express to make it work. Very frustrating!! I like the speaker enough that I might just go get one, but this really is aggravating! I told the guy at the store I just want to be able to play music from my iPhone wirelessly to the Sonos and he told me that as long as I have the bridge it won't be a problem. UGH.

So, if there is any one who is interested is getting a Sonos, I found this hiding out in Google. *Free bridge from Best Buy!*! I went to my local store and showed the manager this ad on their website and the had to honor it, as there is no details about expiration or "online only." 
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?type=category&id=pcmcat257000050010

Anyone know if I can connect an Apple TV via Ethernet to the Sonos so that I can use my Apple Remote App on my iPhone to connect to the Apple TV to stream from my iTunes Match? I'll likely be calling both Best Buy to make them aware of their sales mistake as well as Sonos and Apple to find out more about Airplay options.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I have my whole house rigged for music using Apple Airport Express units... you obviously have to plug a self-amplified speakers (or use your stereo)... but using those devices and apple remote on my iPad/iphone, I can control music on our deck, living room, workout room, and kitchen... and I bought each one from ebay for about $50.


----------



## Stoner19 (Dec 30, 2009)

So what is the reason to have multiple Airport Express units? Different music in different rooms at the same time?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

No. Each amplifier... Be it self amplified speakers or your AVR... Needs it's own express unit. For example, I have one express feeding my AVR in my living room (which powers speakers in the living room and on our deck). I have another express in our kitchen which feeds a set of self amplified speakers that also have a small sub. I have a third express unit in our home gym that feeds the AVR in that room. When you set the units up, you can assign them names, so when you use the apple remote you see a list of express units (eg, Kitchen, Deck, GYM) and you can select which express units you want actively operating with music. You can also control volume to each individual unit via apple remote. The only downside is that you cannot play different music in different rooms.

All-in-all, it works VERY well! ;-)


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

The other cool thing about the express units is that they act as repeaters for your home wireless network and have Ethernet ports so you can plug directly into the (such as a printer or a computer).


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I recently installed a SONOS ZONE player as a source in a 12 zone whole house audio system ....In short they love it ...They all use iphone / sonos app to play whatever they want in any room and in every room when they have parties .... They like it so much they are considering adding 3 more so everyone (Mom,Dad + 2 kiddos) can have their own personal SONOS as a source... I like it because it also supports internet radio (pandora and spotify) and I set it up with a handful of stations to their liking....:T

The system is 

3 - Proficient M4 amps
12- Proficient 6 source keypads
12 pair - in ceiling speakers


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

I love my Sonos setup. Use radio or Spotify almost exclusively. Have a library of FLAC on my NAS (all my ripped CDs, sitting in the attic) so we have those available too. All controlled by iPhone.


----------



## richmag (Jan 17, 2012)

atledreier said:


> I love my Sonos setup. Use radio or Spotify almost exclusively. Have a library of FLAC on my NAS (all my ripped CDs, sitting in the attic) so we have those available too. All controlled by iPhone.


I too have the same. Fantastic and easy to use. One of the best products I have ever bought. Will be adding more Sonos components through out the house.


----------



## afeest (Sep 5, 2012)

+1 on sonos. 7 zones in the house. Have had the first zones for about 8 years. Absolutely the best. I use a n often overlooked function. Sunday NFL games are not streamed over internet radio so I take a small handheld tuned to the local radio station and plug it into the input on any zone. It is now a source I can play on any or all zones. On game days when I can't park in front of the TV, I can hear the radio broadcasts of the Mighty Green Bay Packers in all the zones. 

Best home entertainment purchase ever.


----------



## htsirhc (Jul 21, 2012)

I agree sonos is a great product. play5 is a great choice. I feel that 2 play3's is better than 1 zeppelin. Regarding connecting apple tv via Ethernet to Sonos, it won't work. You'd have to use airport (lame). And double check on playing music from your phone to sonos wirelessly with only bridge. I know pandora, spotfiy will work but you might need the sonos wireless dock to play actual music on your phone to the play3 or other units.


----------



## richmag (Jan 17, 2012)

htsirhc said:


> I agree sonos is a great product. play5 is a great choice. I feel that 2 play3's is better than 1 zeppelin. Regarding connecting apple tv via Ethernet to Sonos, it won't work. You'd have to use airport (lame). And double check on playing music from your phone to sonos wirelessly with only bridge. I know pandora, spotfiy will work but you might need the sonos wireless dock to play actual music on your phone to the play3 or other units.


You will need the express to play music from your phone. Easiest option I find is to rip everything in lossless to a NAS drive then Sonos can access it in any room. It really is so easy. Myself and my wife each have the Sonos App and control all of our music listening from our phones whether it be radio,Spotify, Rhapsody or CD collection ripped to a NAS.


----------



## Stoner19 (Dec 30, 2009)

I've decided to dive head first into this Sonos thing. The wife loves the Play:5 that I put in the kitchen and loves the radio station options and has asked me when we're going to put one in the living room. My new question for you experienced users is whether I'd be better off with 1 Play:5 or 2 Play:3s??


----------



## afeest (Sep 5, 2012)

i don't own a play 3 - but i did listen to one at a retail store. I wasn't nearly impressed. I don't know if two of them as Left/Right stereo might sound better or not. To solve that question - in my library i went with a ZP150 and some Klipsch bookshelf speakers... Hid the ZP150 in a cabinet - and speaker wired to the bookshelves...

This was before the Play:x came out - but i don't regret going that way and would again. Use the Play:5 in my kitchen where that sort of wiring was more difficult.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

If you have a whole house audio system use the ZONE PLAYER 90... extremely versatile as a stereo source and easy to setup....

http://www.amazon.com/Sonos-CONNECT-Wireless-Streaming-ZonePlayer90/dp/B001CROHX6/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1348761014&sr=8-4&keywords=sonos


----------



## fuserules (Feb 10, 2012)

The Sonos products have always interested me. 
They get great reviews and people who buy them love them. 

But the price tag seems way out of line for what your getting. Some competitors have started to appear in this area, hopefully this will drive down the prices to more reasonable levels.


----------



## erwinbel (Mar 23, 2010)

Stoner19 said:


> I've decided to dive head first into this Sonos thing. The wife loves the Play:5 that I put in the kitchen and loves the radio station options and has asked me when we're going to put one in the living room. My new question for you experienced users is whether I'd be better off with 1 Play:5 or 2 Play:3s??


Use the "connect" to your existing stereo or AVR.


----------



## erwinbel (Mar 23, 2010)

fuserules said:


> The Sonos products have always interested me.
> They get great reviews and people who buy them love them.
> 
> But the price tag seems way out of line for what your getting. Some competitors have started to appear in this area, hopefully this will drive down the prices to more reasonable levels.


The functionality is great. But high resolution audio is still not supported. The play:5 and play:3 are a move in the wrong direction, so it doesn't look good. Logitech Squeezebox offers the same functionality and support for high resolution, but the company stopped the line last August. The replacement is something like the play:3 for pete's sake.

So which competitors are you talking about?


----------



## Stoner19 (Dec 30, 2009)

erwinbel said:


> Use the "connect" to your existing stereo or AVR.


I don't currently have any kind of media in our living room which is why I'm looking to get more Sonos speakers rather than using the "connect." Our home theater is in the basement.


----------

